# Hmm which to choose?



## Bananapeel (Oct 17, 2012)

Contemplating getting a lizard.

Have done ****loads of research but I can't make up my mind as to which one I want so I came to get some personal preferences. As much as I'd love it I can not get all three or even two so please dont suggest that.

Anyway back to topic.
It is between:
Bearded Dragon - best for handling
Southern angle headed dragon - easy to maintain (no heat required)
Smooth knob tailed gecko - adorable

So what's your personal preference/ experience?

Thanks very much,
bananapeel


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 17, 2012)

i havent had lizards before, but id go with a beardie, they seem to have their own personalities and are relatively easy to keep from what I've read.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah they sure have personality. and best for handling.
Thankyou!


----------



## Blake182 (Oct 17, 2012)

What about a rige tail monitor the cute


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 18, 2012)

from my experience they are all lovely. Dragon will give you the most enjoyment as you can bring him out and chill out and handle him.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah beardies sound very manageable and the most content just to chill.
Thanks guys
Love all the monitors blake particularly the ackies but would prefer to keep them in quite a big enclosure which unfortunately I don't have the space. although ackies aren't huge..... hmm ill think about it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 18, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Contemplating getting a lizard.
> Southern angle headed dragon - easy to maintain (no heat required)



Please don't confuse not requiring heat with easy to maintain. 
They require high humidity and a stable low temp environment to prevent heat stress. 
SAD are also prone to sulking if the enclosure is not set up to their liking.


As for my preference I like geckos, mostly.
In the space you need for one BD you could keep up a dozen knob tails.
Only need heat, no light.


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 18, 2012)

Bearded Dragons = WIN (not bias at all ) Big personalities, you can "play" with them and have them out, nearly always visable in their tank, basking etc etc, LIGHT/HEAT setup is very important
Geckos = Easier to maintain (much simpler setup), CRAZY cute, will only be active at night when hunting, look but dont touch type of animal
Angle Headed = Not much exp with these, so i wont comment 

Yes there is abit more to do with a BD compared to a Knob-Tail but IMO its worth it.


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 18, 2012)

it all depends on what YOU want. do you want someone to handle? someone to watch? etc etc.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 18, 2012)

I like beardies, easy to keep, fun to watch they like to be handled and they come in awesome colours and morphs. 

If you want something a tiny bit larger maybe and eastern water dragon.. not as good and handling but do put up with it with a little persistance but i love to watch mine. very funny and ive had mine for coming up 2 years and never cleaned one poo up  lots of water changes however.. but i use a large storage tub full of water and change it every 3 days.. all their mess is contained to the water.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 18, 2012)

I reckon Beardies for first time lizard or an Ackie (Ridge Tailed Monitor)
Both are my preference but I think a Beardie would better.


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 18, 2012)

bearded dragons are really lovely creature to own but depending on what you want in a pet this might not be the best option for you as they tend to be very lazy creatures at times, if docile, calm, lazy, easy to handle and maintian creatures is what youre looking for then yeah beardies are ideal.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 18, 2012)

central beardeds are sweet, got 3 and eggs in the oven....


----------



## Rickyp (Oct 18, 2012)

Definately go the Bearded Dragon. They are the perfect first lizard IMO


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 18, 2012)

Mmm sounds like beardies are the way to go. Otherwise it would be the geckoes. Out of interest, what kind of cage size does and eastern water dragon need when fully grown?
Thanks for all the input guys, appreciate it.
If you want you can post some pics......:lol:
plus enclosure if you want. I know I want them and I know you wanna show off your babies


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Oct 18, 2012)

An Eastern Water Dragon would definitely need a custom made enclosure if you were to have it in an enclosure. I hear a lot of people keep their Water Dragons in outside pits and clossed in areas, as if the climate is right they do well. As I have not kept any all this is only from stuff I have heard.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 18, 2012)

Mmm what kind of size enclosure would someone be looking at for an adult?


----------



## mareebapython (Oct 19, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Mmm what kind of size enclosure would someone be looking at for an adult?



120cm long by 100cm high is what my water dragon will go in as a adult.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 19, 2012)

Mmm. I would keep my eastern outside if I were going to get one but I dont have the room for that.


----------



## animal805 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just in case you are still undecided, Beardies are the ducks nuts


----------



## JasonL (Oct 19, 2012)

I have kept all three species you mention, Angle heads live in a very specific habitat and should only be considered by experienced keepers, BDs are great, though require a bit of room, heat and food, they require a lot of upkeep but give plenty back. If you are willing to put a lot of time and effort into your lizard then a beardy is for you. N. levis are pretty easy to keep if you do your research, they are easy to breed though as with all geckos they are not hands on reptiles, and are shy and dont make for good viewing lizards, some keepers get easily bored of gecko keeping, asp Nephrurus that bury in the day..... if you want a low maintenance gecko that you can see all day, look at Strophurus sp.... not playful and exciting but at least you can see them 24/7


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Jason. Thats very informative. Are there any other lizards you keep or know of that you like and are not excessively difficult to look after?
Any suggestions welcome guys. Thanks so much.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 19, 2012)

After keeping a lot of various lizards my favourites are Pink-tongued skinks (easy after one year of age), Sand Swimmer Skinks (easy on their own) and Hosmer skinks, easy all round but hard to find....


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks again Jason, will have to look into them.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 22, 2012)

I have sub adults in a 4 x 3 x 3 and I rekon that you could keep one in that most of it's life. But If in a few years you get room a bird aviary is the go with a pond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

